
Show HN: Interactive Comparison of 150 3D-Printers - no_gravity
http://www.productchart.com/3d_printers/
======
ethbro
Nice addition! For context, other visualizations the author created also made
HN.

Parent link has the full selection:
[http://www.productchart.com/](http://www.productchart.com/)

(Note: used the cell phone chart to decide on my current model)

~~~
no_gravity

        used the cell phone chart to decide on my current model
    

Awesome! Nice to meet you! I love the internet :)

~~~
Red_
Hey! I love your cool Interactive Comparisons, they are very helpful.

Do you plan make one on Desktop Computers? Thanks.

~~~
no_gravity
Yes, I do. Do you have an idea on what the default Y-Axis could be?

~~~
ethbro
Hmm. One of the things I enjoy about the visualizations is that your metrics
tend to answer useful questions succinctly (e.g. Where is the sweet spot for
ppi/price for a laptop with a screen size of less than X and weight less than
Y?).

Why do people buy desktops these days? Expandability?

Passmark # from processor, max memory capacity, and chipset would be
interesting to have.

------
becomevocal
Great viz!

Are you adding printers as you find them? Are open source projects OK, as long
as they can be bought already assembled?

I ask because I know a team here in Austin / Houston that seems like the
should be on the list: [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/re3d/open-
gigabot-an-op...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/re3d/open-gigabot-an-
open-source-gigabot-3d-printer-exp)

~~~
no_gravity
I added all printers from Makergeeks and the most popular from Amazon and
Newegg. One retailer and one manufacturer contacted me today and asked to be
included, what I did. If more retailers or manufacturers contact me, I will
include their printers too. In that case, please send me images of the
products that I can use in the chart.

------
imaginenore
MakerFarm 12 is actually $650, not $780.

[http://www.makerfarm.com/index.php/3d-printer-
kits/prusa-12-...](http://www.makerfarm.com/index.php/3d-printer-
kits/prusa-12-i3v-kit-v-slot-extrusion.html)

------
borewells
Wonderful information, that I have seen. and let me tell you, your website
gives the best and the most interesting

information. This is just the kind of information that I had been looking
for,Thanks for your service with this info. It is

very inspirational.

Venkat
[http://www.borewellshyderabad.blogspot.com](http://www.borewellshyderabad.blogspot.com)

<a
href="[http://borewellshyderabad.blogspot.com"](http://borewellshyderabad.blogspot.com")
>Borewells in Hyderabad</a>

------
petepete
Nice visualisation, made narrowing down what could potentially interest me
very simple. Width, length and height in inches and speed in mm/s, though?

~~~
no_gravity
Yes, I agree that is odd. While researching the specs, I noticed that the
print size is usually given in inches and the speed and other parameters in
mm. I will probably choose one unit as the default later on. I'm open for
suggestions which one.

~~~
maaarghk
Maybe you could make a table with conversion factors and allow people to
choose :) I like sites like this though, good work.

------
binxbolling
Very interesting! Though I will say "Resolution" is odd in its current state;
e.g. you can easily end up with a resolution of "400 micron" that includes 50
micron printers. Maybe it should include a min and max? Or value has a plus
sign, so it's "50+ micron," "100+ micron" etc.

~~~
mathgeek
Resolution in this case is referring to layer height, as far as I can tell.

------
metasean
I'd like to see process type as an option, e.g. extrusion, DLP, etc.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3D_printing#Processes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3D_printing#Processes)

------
mfincham
The MendelMax 1.5 kit you list is not a complete 3D printer - it would be a
steal at $105 otherwise :)

~~~
no_gravity
You are right! Removing it.

------
damon_c
It would be nice if I could link to a filtered selection. Am I missing an
obvious way to do this?

~~~
no_gravity
It's high on my todo list! Will enable savable selections soon.

------
malandrew
I'd love to see something like this for milling machines.

